# Rio Branco Acre 136 anos



## Heavy 1000 (Oct 21, 2018)

Crédito das fotos: Amigos do Acre, Assis Lima, James Pequeno, Silene Gomes, Daniel Cruz, Junior Aguiar, Sérgio Vale e Diego Gurgel


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Parabéns Rio Branco!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Parabéns Rio Branco. Encerrando bem o ano.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Rio Branco!! Feliz aniversario!!!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Parabéns, Rio Branco. Que continue crescendo!


----------



## jvitor2012 (Aug 25, 2012)

Lindíssima a cidade de Rio Branco! Parabéns!!!


----------



## Manauaras (Oct 30, 2011)

Gosto do visual urbano de Rio Branco, principalmente das zonas levemente mais afastadas do rio. Isoladamente, RB tem pontos lindíssimos e uma zona de crescimento ampla, como na região do shopping. Quero muito que Rio Branco respire dos mesmos ares de Palmas e Boa Vista em termos de crescimento e organização!


----------

